# Board Straighteners/ Straightline ripping



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I found these by accident looking at tablesaws on Grizzly. We are always trying to straighten a curved board on a tablesaw, with a simple method. There are sleds of various types, simply screw a straight board to the curved one etc. I think for $10.00 these might be worth a try?
:thumbsup::thumbdown::blink::laughing: bill
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Board-Straighteners-/H3310


----------

